# //



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Finally, my final final thesis draft is in. I spent about six hours alternating between frustration, apathy, boredom, and intent concentration on providing an example. After some three hours of struggling with four to five pages of sloppy scribblings, I decided to do the problem more neatly and orderly, in an attempt to make it clearer where the mistake was. At the same time, I revised a section to make it infinitely simpler, which helped review the procedure for finding fourth-degree roots. And there it was. A simple algebraic mistake. From there, the example was effortless. 

And I thought it was going to be impossible, when I was working it out. 

Now, the major problem ahead is the thesis defense. I have absolutely no idea what to do about it. We'll see. Also, I definitely should have gone with ECC or perhaps the mathematics of cryptanalysis as the topic. Oh well. The current paper is acceptable. Still, Galois theory may yet have some hidden application, perhaps even in crypto. 

EC class is alright. I re-realized just how horrible I am with practical stuff. Hopefully, that will begin to change by the end of the semester. 

This past semester has been like my college years in microcosm. There's the could-have-beens and seeming endlessness of my thesis. There's the echoes of my sophomore year, beginning to socialize more, at the expense of homework, along with the strange eagerness to abandon someone in the end. Short periods of good concentration, time management, and organization bring me back to the best days. Enthusiasm, social instincts, and general cheeriness have kicked in again. 

Still, has anything changed? I'm restless as ever, aimless as ever, drifting like the smoke plumes from a cigarette. Who knows where I'll go? I still insist on freedom and isolation and scorning the daytime. But I've faded to near oblivion and come back. Surely that is something. I've relearned my appreciation for books, my clarinet, the occasional sketch or doodle. Does any of that matter? Am I any wiser? Or is it too soon to tell?

Ed.: Just got that pang again. Time is an ethereal stalker, impersonal but familiar. It's not creepy, just unsettling. Unobtrusive, nonthreatening. Just there.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Woo Hoo!!!!!!


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

:laughing:
It maketh me happy, because I can now concentrate a little more on my EC class. 

Of course, the real doomsday, May 12th, is less than a week away. Actually, I really shouldn't set it up as an execution date in my mind. It's just another day. Maybe I should give the positive stuff a go after all. =p

When do you get out of school?


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Next week is finals week. I'm just missing one date, otherwise it's Wednesday.
If Chem is crewel to me, I'll throw myself down a flight of stairs, or jump in a vat of N2 (L).


----------

